# PrintAura vs TeeSpring



## s510ca (May 24, 2016)

What are the benefits of PrintAura? I have a social media following of over 1 million followers, and I'm trying to decide which platform to stick to.


With Shopify, I can integrate in TeeSpring and other sites alike. 

With PrintAura, the base cost of a shirt is much higher, and my profit margin becomes considerably smaller. 

After spending weeks deciding between Printaura and Printful, I must ask -- why do people bother with these two when you don't have to pay to buy the products on websites like TeeSpring and ViralStyle?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not sure about Viralstyle, but don't the tees on Teespring 'expire'. 

Also, it seems to come down to hosting your own e-commerce solution (with more control on look and content) vs having someone host for you as in Viralstyle. Not sure if Teespring offers a website hosting solution.


----------



## s510ca (May 24, 2016)

splathead said:


> Not sure about Viralstyle, but don't the tees on Teespring 'expire'.
> 
> Also, it seems to come down to hosting your own e-commerce solution (with more control on look and content) vs having someone host for you as in Viralstyle. Not sure if Teespring offers a website hosting solution.



I think ViralStyle will offer Shopify integration very soon. They also offer a range of products and I had great experience with them in the past. I already made a Print Aura account, but now I am losing incentive to stick with it.

Should I just stick to my gut and go with ViralStyle? I really like the branding options with Print Aura too, but unless I am selling a $30 shirt, I don't see the margins looking fairly decent as they do on sites like TeeSpring/ViralStyle.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Give us an example of profit on a print Aura tee vs that same tee on Viral for a single sale.

I know one reason Teespring is less is because they don't print just 1 shirt so they are dealing more in volume.


----------



## s510ca (May 24, 2016)

Hey Splathead,

So say I buy 50 Tees on PrintAura for $10 each (this is likely the cheapest option available) , I sell them for $25 -- I'm essentially making a $5 profit for each shirt, since I have to actually invest my money to acquire the 50 Tees at $10 each.

Now let's say I sell 50 Tees on Teespring for $20 each and the base cost is only $7.14. I make about $12.23 per Tee, so profit is about $6.11, and I invested $0 in buying the product, so no risk (not really a determinant factor, but just a perk).


----------



## s510ca (May 24, 2016)

Correction*: $13.93 would be my profit per shirt with TeeSpring


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Also correction: you're making $15 on Printaura, not $5. Right?

The business models between Teespring and Printaura are completely different. Teespring is in it for the volume. Printaura for the one-offs.

If I were in your shoes and wanted to maximize sales/profit potential this is what I would do.

1) launch each shirt design campaign on teespring. Let it run its course until they 'expire' it.

2) then offer the design as individual purchase on printaura.


----------



## s510ca (May 24, 2016)

I think I may have confused myself a bit. but I was giving an example on the profits I would make if I sold at $25. That's too high of a price for me personally. If I sell color shirts on PrintAura they cost $13...

I really like your idea as well. But you are right, I would make $15 if I sold at such a price.... On ViralStyle I have made around $5000 in one week from selling 2 different products. Do you recommend I venture on to Print Aura if my shirts will only be priced around $20?


also are there any other fulfillment companies you can recommend besides TeeSpring? ScalablePress seemed like a dream come true but after reading the horrors about it from this website I decided to stay away from it.


----------

